# Bass Fishing Tip # 94. Florida Rig.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't want to get gigged for plagiarizing the "Alabama Rig" so I am making a 4 lure rig and calling it "The Florida Rig". 

This is a 4 lure version made with # 12 wire. (240# test) I received a package of # 19 wire (360# test)today. It is stiff enough to make a 5 lure rig. I couldn't find my micrometer so I don't know the wire diameter. I would guess about .030-.035". 









I used a leader sleeve to join the wire at the top. I do not expect to have a problem with Bass because they are pretty wimpy. If I get into a school of Redfish or Jack Crevalle, I might wreck a rig.
You ought to be able to see how I made it from the pics. 










Notice that I used 3 unweighted swim baits and one weighted. This keeps the rig from twisting in the air and on the retrieve. With a 5 wire rig I think I would weight one of the outside lures heavier for the same reason.
I plan to use stronger snaps with the next ones I make. It takes 5 minutes or so to make a rig. Maybe 6 minutes for a 5 lure rig. Total cost for making the rig would be about 3 bucks including snap swivels. It would be a heck of a lot less if I could find the wire locally.

I cast this rig a few times on a medium spinning rod with 12# test with no problems. With a 3/8 oz weighted hook in the biggest swim bait, I doubt if this rig weighs over 3/4 oz. 

The boards in the pic are 1X6 so you can get an idea of how large the rig is. I started with 16" lengths of wire. The sleeves are #4.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. I'm gonna have to try to make one of these. That's a heck of a lot cheaper than buying them at $20 - $30 a pop.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Do you sell these??
Thank you


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I never thought about selling them.*

I don't think would even try to make the 5 lure model.

#12 wire probably would not stand up for long. #19 would definitely last a while but it is tough to handle and costs over $10/25 feet delivered.

I'm going to make a 4 lure rig out of # 19 tomorrow just to see how hard it will be on my fingers.

Let you know tomorrow.


----------

